# Lil Indy results 10-10-10



## N2RACN of SC (Dec 17, 2008)

42 cars signed in. 13 weeks of winter points begin this Sunday
1/10th Sprints

1. Matt Lorr #8
2. Shane Watson #1
3. D J Arrington #68
4. Mike Willard #22

Matt Lorr


Rookie

1. Garrett Brown #18
2. Kevin Smith #15
3. D J Arrington #187
4. Eddie Owens #6
5. Tyler Belue #2
6. Jason Smith #25
7. Vince Smith #7
8. Tim Powell #96

Garrett Brown


Cadet

1. Mike Willard #22w
2. Evan Rogers #13
3. Ricky McSwain #07
4. Richard Powell #22p
5. Robert Wilson #44
6. Chad Hart #30
7. Robert Bullard #21
8. Daniel Smith #1

Mike Willard


Limited

1. Allen Montague #2
2. Colt Smith #44
3. Richard Morton #4
4. Matt Lorr #8
5. Eugen Owens #12
6. Jeremy Willis #383
7. Shane Watson #1

Allen Montague


Supers

1. Dustin McCutchen #78
2. Jason Smith #9
3. Eugene Owens #12
4. Matt Lorr #8
5. Mike Covil #62
6. Shane Watson #1

Dustin McCutchen


1/18 Sliders

1. Eddie Owens #12
2. Bobby Bowe #3
3. Kevin Smith #15
4. David Hammett #00

Eddie Owens



Juniors

1. Chris Montague #2
2. Amanda Owens #5
3. Scott Owens #95
4. Nicole Hammett #10
5. Gracie Bowe #88
6. Noah Arrington #768

Chris Montague






Top


----------

